# Rex, Collie, 2 years old



## Rescue Remedies (Oct 27, 2008)

Rex, Collie, 2 years old



*His Story* Rex has had 2 homes before. The first weren't geared up for his "Collieness" and the second was as a work companion, but Rex was too young to spend his youth sitting in a van! He is now in foster with another dog and we are seeing his rich character come through.

*Salient points* Long haired Collie with an intelligent mind keen to learn, to focus on activity and especially "fun activity!" Strong on the lead at this stage of his life and level of training.

*Advert* Rex means King ... and Rex is so much the King of Collies! He is a beauty and his beautiful mane and robes turn all heads. He is not a hyperactive Collie, but is a young energetic Collie who needs companionship and occupation. He would settle with another dog and tries to tame his energy into gentle dealings with people and dogs. We are seeing him with his 'kennel energy', but he will soon settle past his excitement and signs are he is equally ready to chill. We have not cat tested him.

Rex is just 2 years old and is everything you would expect from a Collie of this age and size. He hasn't had strict training, but his temperament is well meaning and he tunes into expectations and focuses on reward incentives readily. Rex needs a dog experienced family who aren't bowled over by his 30 kilo weight/size, but appreciate his youth and richness of character and walk/talk with him through his training needs to put the polish on his crown and have fun with this clown!

Rex on video:


Please visit our FORUM to see this dogs individual thread, find out more about them and follow their progress  Rescue Remedies.myfastforum.org :: Rex Collie 2 yrs Oxon Fostered.

If you are interested in re-homing please visit our website www.rescueremedies.co.uk and complete our homing questionnaire so we can ensure our dogs are matched and will suit your circumstances/lifestyle.

For daily updates click the LIVE FORUM tab on our homepage, then click on our logo and you will find the full range of dogs that are available for homing - Rescue Remedies.myfastforum.org :: Index.


----------



## Rescue Remedies (Oct 27, 2008)

An update on Rex by his fosterer!

Batman and Robin refusing to leave the bat cave after a busy morning fighting crime










If no one minds, i'm just going to show off Rexs' new skill 

We've switched up the walking now, he's now walking on a halti and a metal lead. It's made such a huge difference, so really just to show how manageable he is in this combo.

*ONE FINGERED!!! GO REX!!!!!!*



Rex and I have been working hard all day to impress everyone with this, so hope you enjoy!

Click link below:

Untitled on Vimeo


----------



## r_neupert (Jun 22, 2009)

Just a selfish bumpity bump, because Rex is in foster with me, and he's awesome


----------



## Rescue Remedies (Oct 27, 2008)

At least you know my threads are up-to-date


----------



## r_neupert (Jun 22, 2009)

I know... i didn't like seeing him at the bottom of the pack!!

Just had a fantastic walk with him, he was good as gold, whilst i spent the entire walk fishing sticks out of Indys jaws of steel. Why do your dogs make my dog look bad Sharon hey?! I may paint Indys brown bits black and do a sneaky swap


----------



## Rescue Remedies (Oct 27, 2008)

r_neupert said:


> I know... i didn't like seeing him at the bottom of the pack!!
> 
> Just had a fantastic walk with him, he was good as gold, whilst i spent the entire walk fishing sticks out of Indys jaws of steel. Why do your dogs make my dog look bad Sharon hey?! I may paint Indys brown bits black and do a sneaky swap


Lucky we have a micro-chip reader then! Think you will have to get up earlier than that to catch us with a swap  Seriously though, glad you enjoy having our foster dogs


----------



## Rescue Remedies (Oct 27, 2008)

Just to show how well he looks after his wonderful break -



Rex has benefitted so much from his time in foster. Unfortunately due to their personal circumstances they cannot keep him longer and he is back in kennels. Waiting for another respite in foster or his forever home to come along!


----------



## Rescue Remedies (Oct 27, 2008)

An update from one of our kennel walkers today:

 Lorraine walked him today. He was quite a livewire, but a good boy. A bit unsure of some traffic, but walked well. He really seemed to enjoy himself and played with some sticks and loved his cuddles!!


----------



## Kammie (Apr 4, 2009)

I want! I'm guessing he's not suitable for living in a 2 bed upstairs maisonette?


----------



## Rescue Remedies (Oct 27, 2008)

Kammie said:


> I want! I'm guessing he's not suitable for living in a 2 bed upstairs maisonette?


You guessed it, LOL!


----------



## Kammie (Apr 4, 2009)

Seems such a shame, if only we had a better house. Theres a big wooded area at the back of us and two massive fields five mins down the road, one of which is completely enclosed by fencing with just two gates for access. We have our own garden and I'm home pretty much all day as I only work very early mornings. All that lets us down is the house size . Yet if I decide to work full time so we can afford the bigger house for a dog I wouldn't be home enough and the poor thing would get bored. It seems unless we win the lottery a dog is out of the question.

Hope he finds a perfect home soon, he looks like such a lovely boy.


----------



## Rescue Remedies (Oct 27, 2008)

Sadly that's not the right home for Rex. We do home smaller low energy dogs into homes like yours, but it wouldn't be right for Rex.


----------



## maria-mar (Feb 2, 2010)

What a gorgeous boy, good luck Rex!


----------



## Maiisiku (Feb 20, 2009)

Aww he's absolutly lovely. I wish I was allowed dogs but my landlord already said no  Hope he finds a fantastic forever home


----------



## Rescue Remedies (Oct 27, 2008)

Delighted to report that this dog has now been homed! :thumbup::thumbup::thumbup:


----------

